# Jack, the mystery mix



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

This is my little Jack. I adopted him in late June and he has gotten SO big since then! The cutest thing about him is that his tail curls onto his back as he walks. The first weekend I had Jack we went out to the woods and I had him off leash. He followed me the whole time, it was so adorable! He was fluffy when we first got him, but he has shed that hair off and now has a smooth sleek coat (with some lighter fluffy hair mixed in).

He absolutely loves attention and loves to play fetch. He will actually bring me one of his toys so that I will start a game with him. I've given him a toy box too, and have caught him putting his toys away before getting a new one out. Jack knows how to sit, give howdy, "pound it (fist), give high five, roll over, stand, and show people who he loves most (me!). He is quite protective of me and growls at people he doesn't know, but we're trying to break him of this behavior. He's also SUPER alert of his surrounds and will watch anything that moves (even paper blown by the fan). Jack is 4 months old now and weighs about 20 lbs. I was told he was a Rat Terrier, but I definitely don't think he is.

He's been staying with my fiance this week since he is getting neutered today at the shelter (and I live in a different town). I've talked to him on the phone a few times this week and he's just cried because he can't find me. He'll even search the apartment for me. I get to see him tomorrow and I'm SO excited!


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

I've had 2 people mention basenji in regards to breed. Maybe a basenji lab mix? What do you think? This is a picture of a basenji lab mix I found online.

http://adozeneggs.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/lily2.jpg


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

First let me say congratulations on getting such a CUTE little dog. The second photo with him walking behind the sofa and his tail is kind of curled over his back reminds me of a Basenji. I do not see any Rat Terrier in there but that is just me. Other then seeing a little basenji in there I have no clue what he could be but congratulations.


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm thinking Carolina Dog (American Dingo) now that Jack has gotten a little older.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

He looks like a Chinook mix to me. He has the right ears, tail, color, size. But definitely a Chinook mix, if you're unsure what breed of dog they are, here's the website: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/chinook.htm


----------



## Phoenix Chase (Oct 31, 2011)

He sure is a cutie. Rescues are generally mixes, unless you can clearly see that they are a purebred whatever, and very, very rarely a rare breed like a Chinook. That would be highly unusual. Just out of curiosity, I would have him DNA tested to see what comes up. I think Carolina Dog is a very good guess. Or maybe a Jack Russell mixed with something larger, like a yellow Lab.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Such a beautiful boy! I would highly doubt Chinook....there are so few breeders of them, I doubt there would be any type of mix out there...but who knows?

Maybe lab & Basenji? Bella's tail curls over her back as well - not quite as far, but it does curl. She is lab/GSD...no curly-tailed breed in her. Maybe just for fun a DNA test would show something? I would never stake me life on correct results, but I think it's fun anyway =)


The angle of this pic is weird...she looks like a pin-head, but it shows her tail pretty good


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Phoenix--just a question...yes I know Chinooks are rare, but so are Carolina dogs. So yours seems a bit off to, right? 

One never knows, shelter dogs are labeled anything. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I went to the Carolina Dog site and literally got lost reading,........for about an hour! Lol! It was super interesting. What I understood was the Carolina Dogs tail has the crook (or curl) on the end of the tail more so than the tail going above and over the dogs back.

I looked at the Basenji/Lab link and saw a big resemblance in my eyes, of Jack. No matter what he may be, Jack is still adorable!  Hope he is feeling better.


----------

